# Fragrance Oils from Ebay



## phoenixL (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone bought fragrance oils for soap, lotions, bathbombs etc. from ebay sellers? I am particularly interested in buying from the ebay seller candleman427 and wondering whether anyone has bought from him before. Also, do you have any recommendation for any ebay sellers for fragrance oils? Their prices seem to be very good.

thanks.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't bought from that seller, but I've seen lots of fo's there and have been curious about them.  

I buy essential oils from wfmed on ebay.


----------



## Mimi67 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have purchased from EBay sellers before. Not that particular one, though. 

I have purchased EO's from LavenderFiields.Excellent!!! 

I had a bad batch of fo's from one seller , seems as if several did, bc EBay kicked them off....

I will get the name of one seller I ordered from several times.


----------



## phoenixL (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought fragrance oil from one of the ebay sellers. Most of the fragrance oil are new and some are used. It was a great price (through bidding) and the quality is good. I am currently just using it to test out different formulas for myself, family and friends. I don't think I should use the used ones if I sell the products.


----------



## tinytiers (Apr 27, 2012)

*FO's*

I haven't bought and FO's from Candleman427, but check out a seller called sellabear2190. I buy alot of my oils from her...great prices, fast shipping and freindly customer service (-:


----------

